# gnu/168166: nm -l faild



## tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello,
There is a bug in *nm -l* in the FreeBSD 9.0 stable. The bug was reported here http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=gnu/168166
When you try to run *nm -l* on the object file it segfaults. I really need this option (well maybe not really need but nice to have) so I wrote a really simple workaround for this issue. The patch for nm.c is in the attachment for the FreeBSD 9.0 stable source.
It's kind of a workaround not a bugfix so maybe someone would suggest a better way to fix the problem?


----------

